# Moving to Thailand



## dwjarhead

I am currently a teacher, one year away from retirement. Yahoo!!

Recently I met an expat from Pattaya and he and his wife really got my attention. I subsequently started researching on the internet. My major concern is finding medical insurance that will cover pre-existing conditions (I have a mild form of Type II diabetes). One site indicated that health insurance is not available to someone over age 65. If this is the case I would be out of luck as I will be 65 by the time I would move to Thailand. Can anyone answer these questions or recommend a source to answer them.


----------



## synthia

There is ex-pat insurance you can buy from the United States, but the pre-existing condition will be a problem. Medical costs are much lower in Thailand, which helps a good deal.


----------



## oddball

This post may be a little late , but if you go to the Thaivisa websight , they are currently doing insurance for expats , good luck . Oh , you will find all kinds of interesting posts on there site also . Colin


----------



## synthia

oddball - Thank you for the information about expat insurance on Thai visa. Medical costs are a big consideration for me, so I'll have to check that out.


----------



## oddball

Medical attention will not be your only concern if you intend to 'Retire 'in Thailand as there is no such thing in actuality, only the concept is there , brought on by expats who have decided to spend thier last days in Thailand .In the Thai 'Minds eye ", nothing constructive nor beneficial is brought to the Thai economy by retirees ,the millions of dollars taken to Thailand by expats is considered inconsequential , work that out the best way you can . Oh , and what about the requirements for a 12 month visa , or even the renewal of your primary 'Freebee "on entry ? The parameters and variants by office and officers are difficult enough to circumnavgate , but on Oct 1st all these requirement will change once again according to the advise of a Thai immigration officer . Intended immigrant beware or at least be warned , the natives are restless at this current time .


----------



## synthia

Yeah, I'm pretty much giving up on any country that won't give me a permanent retirement visa, preferably with allowances. Panama and Mexico, here I come.


----------



## oddball

I saw the light coming some years ago , not only from my own experiences but from conversations with people flocking to the borders every month for a visa . There were so many diverse reasons why people were getting itchy feet to be on the move again i could probably have written a book on the subject . My personal thought became "why do i spend B 2,000 every month to visit a country i did not come to visit , why don't i go for a proper visit and stay a while " i came , i saw , they conquered me !!!


----------



## skycop51

I just do not trust that incountry insurance. Luckily I have my Tricare as a retired Military. I can go where I want.

skycop51


----------



## skycop51

When will the Thai's get it. The Americans that have proven assets, are not lawbreakers etc. help their economy and bring goodwill. Yet we keep getting whacked. My wife is Thai and we wanted to spend some time there. But it may not be worth it, being searched on the spot, overcharged "greatly" on almost everything. Its getting old..


skycop51


----------

